# four door: to build or not?



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Before I start I dont need any hating. I'm 32 years old and I have finally got stable enough to build cars and I'm hot right now. I've owned 4 63-64 impala hardtops and just finished a 62 Impala hardtop, an 80 el camino and a 85 monte SS (my baby) my dad has the 62 . I have an 80,000 mile 63 biscayne 4 door that I bought for parts back in the day but it's too clean for that. I put a 350 in it back in 95. I'm a v-8 man. Now I have a wife and 3 kids and I was thinking of going and building the four door for a family cruiser. Is it worth it???? Im not building for resale just something to put on the streets and add to my collection. Plus i wanna roll 13's again. So give me your opinions and maybe some pics of some clean 4 doors on 13's no dubs. Already have 3 vehicles with those. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Let me help you by saying no. Good luck!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

im in with you SIMON SAYS NO! not going to hollywood


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 4 2008, 06:11 PM~9863559
> *Before I start I dont need any hating. I'm 32 years old and I have finally got stable enough to build cars and I'm hot right now. I've owned 4 63-64 impala hardtops and just finished a 62 Impala hardtop, an 80 el camino and a 85 monte SS (my baby) my dad has the 62 . I have an 80,000 mile 63 biscayne 4 door that I bought for parts back in the day but it's too clean for that. I put a 350 in it back in 95. I'm a v-8 man. Now I have a wife and 3 kids and I was thinking of going and building the four door for a family cruiser. Is it worth it???? Im not building for resale just something to put on the streets and add to my collection. Plus i wanna roll 13's again. So give me your opinions and maybe some pics of some clean 4 doors on 13's no dubs. Already have 3 vehicles with those. Thanks!!!
> *


id get a chevy wagon or something simular,anything else would be waste unless you putting big wheels on it.just my $0.02


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Negative.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

unless it was a caddy fleetwood say 93+ i would say no on the 4 doors .. 



it's all up to you ... i never minded flipping up the seat to get the kid out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SAY FUCK IT AND DO IT ITS A FAM CAR :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 5 2008, 12:40 AM~9866507
> *id get a chevy wagon or something simular,anything else would be waste unless you putting big wheels on it.just my $0.02
> *


:yes:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Downunder we build what we got, we got 4 doors so we build 4 doors :biggrin: , I say build the 4 door into a nice cruiser  
Come and visit the AUS RIDAZ thread, you will see some nice 4 doors there.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Do it up as a kustom or something else, too much clowning as a lowrider, not only because it's a 4 door, but because it's a Biscayne.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

If your building it as a family daily cruiser why not. Its your car, only you can place a value on it.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 5 2008, 01:33 AM~9867473
> *Do it up as a kustom or something else, too much clowning as a lowrider, not only because it's a 4 door, but because it's a Biscayne.
> *


He does have a point, but it is only in certain areas. Like our brother from Aussie, build what you got. I had a four door 62 Belair, and I loved it. For families those four doors are great. Once again the ball is in your court its your car do what you want.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 4 2008, 10:40 PM~9866507
> *id get a chevy wagon or something simular,anything else would be waste unless you putting big wheels on it.just my $0.02
> *


Dont ever say the "B" word again... :angry:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I say go for it,I dont get why people always have something to say,Its not your money or you car so shut your trap.Why cant it be appreciated for being a lowrider or atleast the work and time put into it.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 5 2008, 01:49 AM~9867583
> *I say go for it,I dont get why people always have something to say,Its not your money or you car so shut your trap.Why cant it be appreciated for being a lowrider or atleast the work and time put into it.
> *


exactly people used to build up pintos and it was cool. Just ride for the sake of riding.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I hate when poeple say" I wouldnt do it",well thats you,this is me...


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I really want a wagon but I cant find one and I have a great foundation for this. I was considering going the lowrod route with it. Like I say I have a 62 but I always wanted one but I rarely cruise it, mostly the monte ss and my wife's el camino. I dunno yet. I dont wanna sell it because I've had it so long I think I'm gonna say *uck it and build it, Then when everyone talk noise pull out the duece. I will send pics soon. Any lowrod 4 doors out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 4 2008, 11:33 PM~9867473
> *Do it up as a kustom or something else, too much clowning as a lowrider, not only because it's a 4 door, but because it's a Biscayne.
> *


 :uh: your nuts











check my post i have many impalas. i looked long and hard for a solid biscayne.


i say fuck everyone and build what you want


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Build it. Im pretty tired of the same 2 door look myself. and I have seen sum bad 4 doors!!!!!  i thought Lowrider life style was about a build a low ass car. Not a 2 door on 13' clown mobile......


----------



## Big Chief (Jun 26, 2005)

I love mine!!!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

My bro has a 4 door impala 61 and it looks good. Do what makes you happy fuck what everyone else thinks your the one driving it. :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

stock style paint, china 13's, and must sit LOW. Any more than that I definatly wouldnt reccomend. Maybe some skirts in the rear??


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I Need Pics!!!!!! The four door fest doesnt have any good ones.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 5 2008, 03:07 PM~9870608
> *I Need Pics!!!!!! The four door fest doesnt have any good ones.
> *


exactly


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 5 2008, 03:12 PM~9870644
> *exactly
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 4 2008, 04:11 PM~9863559
> *Before I start I dont need any hating. I'm 32 years old and I have finally got stable enough to build cars and I'm hot right now. I've owned 4 63-64 impala hardtops and just finished a 62 Impala hardtop, an 80 el camino and a 85 monte SS (my baby) my dad has the 62 . I have an 80,000 mile 63 biscayne 4 door that I bought for parts back in the day but it's too clean for that. I put a 350 in it back in 95. I'm a v-8 man. Now I have a wife and 3 kids and I was thinking of going and building the four door for a family cruiser. Is it worth it???? Im not building for resale just something to put on the streets and add to my collection. Plus i wanna roll 13's again. So give me your opinions and maybe some pics of some clean 4 doors on 13's no dubs. Already have 3 vehicles with those. Thanks!!!
> *



YES CUT IT OUT AND RIDE IT WITH THE FAM OR LOCK IT UP AND MAKE IT SOME REAL INCHS BUT ITS UP TO YOU BUT FOR REAL IF YOU DONT MIND RIDEING 4 DOORS CUT THAT SHIT SON :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 5 2008, 02:12 PM~9870644
> *exactly
> *


lol, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Feb 4 2008, 10:42 PM~9867526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOT EVERYBODY AGREES WITH THE 4 DOOR RIDES...TO ME THEIR NICE...

NOT SOMETHING I'D TAKE TO SHOWS BUT SOMETHING TO TAKE THE FAM BAM OUT TO CRUISE......PLUS IT'S YOUR MONEY WE CAN ALL SAY FUCK NO!!!

AND IT STILL WILL BE YOUR DECISION IN THE END!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If it's a solid car already, do it.


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 5 2008, 09:47 PM~9872996
> *If it's a solid car already, do it.
> *


X2 if its not gonna take much, why not? :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Heres some Aussie rides


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

not a biscayne but a 4 door..........
you can still be a winner and have 4 doors..........
i have a few cars also but i went with the 4 door to lowride........
















DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

not a biscayne but a 4 door..........
you can still be a winner and have 4 doors..........
i have a few cars also but i went with the 4 door to lowride........
















DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Never :thumbsdown:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 5 2008, 12:07 PM~9869523
> *stock style paint, china 13's, and must sit LOW. Any more than that I definatly wouldnt reccomend. Maybe some skirts in the rear??
> *


This is exactly what i'm talking about, hard not to respect this ride...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ive got a 66 4 door impala, people shit on it all the time, but i love the fuckin thing. i got double bench seats and a big ass trunk.
if u dont plan on sellin it then why not? 
i dont mean to piss anyone off but i dunno what the fuck a biscayne is? the 2 doors look like 4 doors that have had the rear doors welded shut n hidden. n they dont have any chrome trim around the windows. can somebody explain this shit to me ?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 6 2008, 03:17 PM~9873929
> *ive got a 66 4 door impala, people shit on it all the time, but i love the fuckin thing.  i got double bench seats and a big ass trunk.
> if u dont plan on sellin it then why not?
> i dont mean to piss anyone off but i dunno what the fuck a biscayne is? the 2 doors look like 4 doors that have had the rear doors welded shut n hidden. n they dont have any chrome trim around the windows. can somebody explain this shit to me ?
> *


the biscayne was the base model full size chevy back then, it didn't even have carpet inside, but you could get a 2 door version or 4 door, you could get a 409 in there or whatever option you wanted back then.....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 5 2008, 08:13 PM~9873887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect use for a four door. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I say go for it. I dont give a shit what everyone else thinks Id roll it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 5 2008, 11:15 PM~9873907
> *This is exactly what i'm talking about, hard not to respect this ride...
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it looks good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THE 4 DOORS WITH NO POST BETTER


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: 
v


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

This car actually tripped me out by how good of shape it was in. I bought it to piece together a 2 door but after I saw how good of shape it was in I changed my mind. This has been 12 years ago. I've been thru 2 two doors that were overpriced to me but for some reason I kept the Biscayne hoping that I could find a good solid 2 door needing a front clip. I thought the bug for impalas had left me when I built my Monte SS but I guess I was wrong.I'm from Texas and actually I see more 4 doors than 2. My dad was the same way about 2 doors and ended up buying a good looking 4 door 57 chevy. It has tweed interior and is seafoam green and we get thumbs up all the time. He drives my deuce more than anything, one day he will get tired of it and I'll get it back!!! LOL. But with all the conversions going on I'm gonna build the 4 door, throw another paint job on it, do some interior work add some spokes and roll. If I decide to sell in the future I think it will sell. It's gonna be clean with a silver blue paint job and a white top.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9874169
> *the biscayne was the base model full size chevy back then, it didn't even have carpet inside, but you could get a 2 door version or 4 door, you could get a 409 in there or whatever option you wanted back then.....
> 
> *



they had carpet bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 5 2008, 09:17 PM~9873929
> *ive got a 66 4 door impala, people shit on it all the time, but i love the fuckin thing.  i got double bench seats and a big ass trunk.
> if u dont plan on sellin it then why not?
> i dont mean to piss anyone off but i dunno what the fuck a biscayne is? the 2 doors look like 4 doors that have had the rear doors welded shut n hidden. n they dont have any chrome trim around the windows. can somebody explain this shit to me ?
> *


 :uh: 












what? :uh: doors are just like my 60 impala doors but with post. 1/4's are the same.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

mine doesnt have carpet just rubber material on the floor.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 6 2008, 10:37 PM~9876064
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


yours would have been changed over the years, unless it was factory ordered with carpet...
hows it going tommy....
runnin 96 and i'm still not hittin back bumper...
pm me...
jay.... :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I dont mind 4drs too. It always looks waaaay cooler if you and 5 hot 
ass bitches step outta 4 drs instead of creepin out the back seat through
the coupe door


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 6 2008, 04:38 AM~9876065
> *mine doesnt have carpet just rubber material on the floor.
> *


yep i checked mine was ordered with carpet and the plastic seat covers


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Feb 6 2008, 04:49 AM~9876068
> *yours would have been changed over the years, unless it was factory ordered with carpet...
> hows it going tommy....
> runnin 96 and i'm still not hittin back bumper...
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THERE IS A CLEAN ASS 60 4 DOOR HERE IN THE CITY I'M IN JUST SITS THERE...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 7 2008, 04:11 PM~9883099
> *THERE IS A CLEAN ASS 60 4 DOOR HERE IN THE CITY I'M IN JUST SITS THERE...
> *


pics or it didn't happen...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Feb 6 2008, 11:02 PM~9883979
> *pics or it didn't happen...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TOMORROW ON MY WAY BACK TO WORK I'LL TAKE SOM PICS FOR YAH


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

just a model, but skirts and og fifth wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 8 2008, 10:54 PM~9899335
> *just a model, but skirts and og fifth wheel :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass! Where did you get it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 8 2008, 09:58 PM~9899361
> *Thats badass! Where did you get it?
> *


x2
and i send a pm asking the same


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 8 2008, 08:54 PM~9899335
> *just a model, but skirts and og fifth wheel :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Feb 4 2008, 04:11 PM~9863559
> *Before I start I dont need any hating. I'm 32 years old and I have finally got stable enough to build cars and I'm hot right now. I've owned 4 63-64 impala hardtops and just finished a 62 Impala hardtop, an 80 el camino and a 85 monte SS (my baby) my dad has the 62 . I have an 80,000 mile 63 biscayne 4 door that I bought for parts back in the day but it's too clean for that. I put a 350 in it back in 95. I'm a v-8 man. Now I have a wife and 3 kids and I was thinking of going and building the four door for a family cruiser. Is it worth it???? Im not building for resale just something to put on the streets and add to my collection. Plus i wanna roll 13's again. So give me your opinions and maybe some pics of some clean 4 doors on 13's no dubs. Already have 3 vehicles with those. Thanks!!!
> *


to 4door or not to 4door???....whats the verdict bro? :biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 8 2008, 08:54 PM~9899335
> *just a model, but skirts and og fifth wheel :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


bro this thing is fukn sweet


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 5 2008, 04:55 AM~9868156
> *:uh:  your nuts
> 
> 
> ...


this is fuckin nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

i'd roll the 4 door man, just think your selves lucky that you have the option of many coupes in the US, hard to come by here in AUS, and very expensive.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 5 2008, 09:39 PM~9874234
> *The perfect use for a four door. :thumbsup:
> *


NO THE PERFECT USE IS AS A PARTS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Any pics of clean *ss 63 4 doors with the post in it.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2008, 12:39 AM~9867098
> *I SAY FUCK IT AND DO IT ITS A FAM CAR :biggrin:
> *


x2... its your ride.. if you like the car that much.. then build it..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 4 2008, 10:49 PM~9867583
> *I say go for it,I dont get why people always have something to say,Its not your money or you car so shut your trap.Why cant it be appreciated for being a lowrider or atleast the work and time put into it.
> *


Stop being a Sausage Selector. The man asked for our opinions; thus.....to build or not?


In any event, his family will look like a bunch of paisas rolling in a FOE DOE. 


If he needs a 4 DOE........get a lincoln towncar, chevy bubble caprice or bubble impala, or 90-96 Fleetwood.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

My cuzins car. Needs paint.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

honestly i wouldnt do it (again), i did a 59 once and it was a big ass waste of time and money. you are better off finding a 2 door. the only 4 door worth alittle time is a big body caddy or lincoln


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Do it bro. You have it, you don't want to cut it up for a parts car, its nice you don't want to sell it either, so...enjoy it, make the Fam lolo and put them in the back and cruise Sunday when you guys get out of church.

These are Family cars. I am happily married with 2 kids & I bought a 66 4dr hardtop. At the time of purchase until marriage I had thought I was an impatient kid and rushed into Impala ownership that was just eager and had some loot that should have waited and looked for a 2 door. But all long it turned out to be the perfect fam fun car that everyone can enjoy.

With all that said, its not that great of an investment comparatively to building a 2 door. But I have accepted that I am never going to sell mine, my dad still has his first truck from when he was 16 and I hope my son will too. Therefore I build it for family pride not resell value.

Here is my work in progress that even my 2 year old loves!
Bagging here this winter for my Christmas present!

























And also I have a decent collection for 4door pics. I save alot of them cause you so often never run across them on the day to day. I hope I have helped!

























































































Down under car here V, my motivation! I want to get mine at very lest to these standards, then just enjoy it and find a project to start on with my son.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

Scroll down this Brown Persuation page they have a nive lookin 4 door 63. I think the shaved door handles help lessen the phobia of 4 doors some people have. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=406570&st=240


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I've always used them for parts but there's some nice done up ones out there!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wagons are 4 door and no one seems to make fun of those. Your going to get a very one sided view from people on here. I would just do what you want and not worry about what other people think on here.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

IN AUSTRALIA YOU MAKE DO WITH WHATEVER U CAN GET UR HANDS ON.......


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

BUILT IT !!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALOT OF CLEAN "PART CARS" IN THIS THREAD!!! :0


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

It's going to end up being a parts car. Im going to use it to build up my 2 door.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

YEAH - GO FOR THE 4 DOOR

BUT ME PERSONALLY - - - - I THINK A WAGON WOULD BE A BETTER DEAL...  

GOOD LUCK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 21 2008, 03:05 PM~12490165
> *Stop being a Sausage Selector. The man asked for our opinions; thus.....to build or not?
> In any event, his family will look like a bunch of paisas rolling in a FOE DOE.
> If he needs a 4 DOE........get a lincoln towncar, chevy bubble caprice or bubble impala, or 90-96 Fleetwood.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 23 2008, 05:33 PM~12510912
> *It's going to end up being a parts car. Im going to use it to build up my 2 door.
> *


Good choice. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 23 2008, 07:33 PM~12510912
> *It's going to end up being a parts car. Im going to use it to build up my 2 door.
> *


another one taken by the hype


----------



## kandy66 (Jul 22, 2006)

anything looks good candy painted :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 22 2008, 06:45 AM~12496652
> *Wagons are 4 door and no one seems to make fun of those. Your going to get a very one sided view from people on here. I would just do what you want and not worry about what other people think on here.
> *


:thumbsup: 
THE ONLY PEOPLE WHO MATTER ARE YOU & YOUR FAMILY!!! I'M IN LONGVIEW SO ALMOST EVERYONE HATES ON LOWRIDERS PERIOD BUT, THAT HASN'T STOPPED ME FROM HAVING AT LEAST ONE IN MY GARAGE SINCE 1991! WHETHER IT'S A 2DR, 4DR, OR WAGON, I'M ALWAYS GONNA FLOSS WHAT I GOT UNTIL I GET SOMETHING BETTER! IF SOMEONE HATES WHAT I'M DOIN, THAT'S THEIR PROBLEM! 

HERE'S MY '63 4DR- BEL AIR- WAGON- ON BAGS !!!(FOR THE HATERS) :biggrin: :


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

whats wrong with a fo doe mine is clean and i ride just as hard as a 2 door


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 23 2008, 09:33 PM~12510912
> *It's going to end up being a parts car. Im going to use it to build up my 2 door.
> *


good to hear, you got any pics? start a build topic in the projects rides section it be cool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 7 2009, 09:34 AM~15590215
> *whats wrong with a fo doe mine is clean and i ride just as hard as a 2 door
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them mirrors look crazzy, look like 70s chevy mirrors


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

cant hate on 4 doors i dont have kids so i just shaved the rear handles


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 09:17 AM~15590313
> *them mirrors look crazzy, look like 70s chevy mirrors
> *


i broke the driver side factory and i couled find another one so i went to autozone and bought some cheap aftermarkets they look cool but i cant see shit out of them :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o aint nothing wrong with a 4 door lac just 2 i got 1 to :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 09:20 AM~15590320
> *o aint nothing wrong with a 4 door lac just 2 i got 1 to :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good  thats my next purchase a new grill they look so good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 7 2009, 10:23 AM~15590326
> *lookin good   thats my next purchase a new grill they look so good
> *


yea if you have you got to have the whaaaaaaat


----------



## Frogger (Mar 1, 2009)

I like 4 drs my self. My 80 bu on air.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e18cXyTH-xA

From the movie the Wood. If you fast foward towards the end there's a 64 4 door Impala lowrider.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHTuJEIK8Ew

More Footage in the beginning too.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Dec 21 2008, 03:05 PM~12490165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: i dont know why these newer cookie cutter cars get a pass and a real classic doesn't. 

i'll never understand fashion trends i guess.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:07 PM~15591803
> *:uh:  i dont know why these newer cookie cutter cars get a pass and a real classic doesn't.
> 
> i'll never understand fashion trends i guess.
> *


classic and 4 door, dont belong in the same sentence ey.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:13 PM~15591824
> *classic and 4 door, dont belong in the same sentence ey.
> *



here we go again :uh: 

fuck mo city, cold 187 'um all day killa klan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:15 PM~15591838
> *here we go again :uh:
> 
> fuck mo city, cold 187 'um all day killa klan
> *


im just saying....a 4 door is a not a classic, its a parts car....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

p.s. fuck jane long middle school 187


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:17 PM~15591849
> *im just saying....a 4 door is a not a classic, its a parts car....
> *



so a '39 chevy 4 door is a parts car and not worthy of bein a low............kenneth?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:18 PM~15591854
> *so a '39 chevy 4 door is a parts car and not worthy of bein a low............kenneth?
> *


i dont get down with bombs.....im not gangster enuff...but 4 door bombs dont look as good as 2 door bombs u cant argue that....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:17 PM~15591852
> *p.s. fuck jane long middle school 187
> *



:angry: 

westbury weaknutts, mo' murda straight out da sharpstown side joto


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:19 PM~15591865
> *i dont get down with bombs.....im not gangster enuff...but 4 door bombs dont look as good as 2 door bombs u cant argue that....
> *



i'm jus sayin, i'd rather see classic chevy sheetmetal on the road than none at all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:22 PM~15591878
> *i'm jus sayin, i'd rather see classic chevy sheetmetal on the road than none at all.
> *


so u rather have a 62 four door over a big body lac???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:19 PM~15591865
> *i dont get down with bombs.....im not gangster enuff...but 4 door bombs dont look as good as 2 door bombs u cant argue that....
> *


1930-41 they do look better in 4 doors than 2 doors unless it is a rag...49-54 2 doors look better than 4 doors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15591915
> *1930-41 they do look better in 4 doors than 2 doors unless it is a rag...49-54 2 doors look better than 4 doors
> *


need a reference pic to give a real opinion :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:23 PM~15591885
> *so u rather have a 62 four door over a big body lac???
> *



yes. i don't really care for big body lacs, at all. to me, its 'just another newer car'.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910+Nov 7 2009, 10:35 AM~15590579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be the only lowrider they found that was interested to be in that movie... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:29 PM~15591921
> *yes.  i don't really care for big body lacs, at all.  to me, its 'just another newer car'.
> *


you arent welcome at my house anymore


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:33 PM~15591937
> *you arent welcome at my house anymore
> *



 

c'mon dude, whats the difference between these lincolns, big bodies, caprices and old cars?

to me they are all the same 4 doors. i'd just rather have an impala before a cadi.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 23 2008, 10:03 PM~12510912
> *It's going to end up being a parts car. Im going to use it to build up my 2 door.
> *


 :thumbsup: thats the only way you'll get your money's worth out of it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:28 PM~15591918
> *need a reference pic to give a real opinion  :biggrin:
> *


This is my 1940 chevy master 85 bomba...










































Here is the same model in a 2 door...Looks good if you want to make it a hot rod like most hot rodders do for those 1930-1941 cars (they build 2 doors). The 2 door looks like a big fucking peannut... :uh: :biggrin: Only a rag in the 1930-41 range might look better than a 4 door...


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

i think the only issue, if you do have a family and you do plan on buiilding a car up right, if whether or not the 4 doors body lines look worse than a 2 doors. me, personally, i dont see too much difference in the old 60's chevys between 2 and 4 doors and i dont think there was a 4 door posted in here that you could honestly hate on.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 7 2009, 02:37 PM~15591963
> *This is my 1940 chevy master 85 bomba...
> 
> 
> ...



nice, i'd love to have that.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 04:03 PM~15591937
> *you arent welcome at my house anymore
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15591963
> *This is my 1940 chevy master 85 bomba...
> 
> 
> ...


ok i stand corrected. but u also have the visor, wheels skirts, and fresh chrome and gold.....that makes a difference, but yes the 2 door does look like a peanut lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 02:35 PM~15591945
> *
> 
> c'mon dude, whats the difference between these lincolns, big bodies, caprices and old cars?
> ...


This is how I see it for cars younger that 1954 (non bomb cars): If it was factory made into a 2 door that year, get a 2 door...It's one of those mystery rules of lowriding...It might sounds stupid but it is what it is...


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

also, i feel 4 doors are the only acceptable cars for suicide doors, otherwise it's just dumb.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:35 PM~15591945
> *
> 
> c'mon dude, whats the difference between these lincolns, big bodies, caprices and old cars?
> ...


u can do alot to lacs and linconls with exotic interiors, kandy paints, moon roofs etc.....what can u do to a 4 door impala??....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont even know how much bombs cost or what they are worth...i never have been into them...........luxmont, what would u say your car is worth?


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

you can paint any car with a clean kandy paint job, and the rest doesnt really apply because a moonroof and louis vutton interior wouldnt look good in a car from the 60's anyway.

i dont get the 90's caprices, lincolns and big bodies either, the only connection they have to the old cars that lowriders prize are their names.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Nov 7 2009, 12:45 PM~15592030
> *you can paint any car with a clean kandy paint job, and the rest doesnt really apply because a moonroof and louis vutton interior wouldnt look good in a car from the 60's anyway.
> 
> i dont get the 90's caprices, lincolns and big bodies either, the only connection they have to the old cars that lowriders prize are their names.
> *


louis vutton is not exotic :barf:


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

did you mean all crushed velour and button tucked?

these old cars look good done up stock and clean.

basically, you can do up any car and it'll be a bad ride, but you cant build a bomb like a bmw.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:39 PM~15591986
> *ok i stand corrected. but u also have the visor, wheels skirts, and fresh chrome and gold.....that makes a difference, but yes the 2 door does look like a peanut lol
> *


yes you're right about that though but those 2 doors still looks too much like a good and nice hot rod to be... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:42 PM~15592014
> *i dont even know how much bombs cost or what they are worth...i never have been into them...........luxmont, what would u say your car is worth?
> *


I bought this one for 14k and added a lot of options and got a new interior done as well as rechroming the bumpers, a few trims and engine parts...I could get around 20k for it the way it is now I think...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA+Nov 7 2009, 02:39 PM~15591982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can candy and moonroof a 4 door impala. would i? probably not cus i don't have one, and i wouldn't go looking for one to make into a lowrider. BUT if its all i had, then sure why not. if somebody else has one, ok fine. 

the thing with me is, i just prefer a classic to a newer car. new cars are drivers to get groceries or go to target. 

yes i realize some of these new cars have alot of work and money in them, thats fine. i just wouldn't do that with a newer car.

butthurt disclaimer: thats just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 02:41 PM~15592005
> *u can do alot to lacs and linconls with exotic interiors, kandy paints, moon roofs etc.....what can u do to a 4 door impala??....
> *


x1000000000. I'd rather customize a 1980 plus car than a classic...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 12:58 PM~15592109
> *:angry:
> you can candy and moonroof a 4 door impala.  would i?  probably not cus i don't have one, and i wouldn't go looking for one to make into a lowrider.  BUT if its all i had, then sure why not.  if somebody else has one, ok fine.
> 
> ...


true u can ask just about anyone with a convertible impala, if they will take their car and park it at walmart or grocery store or the movies most of them say no....that doesnt make them less of a rider, its just not practical......why u think i bought the luxury sport :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Nov 7 2009, 12:54 PM~15592073
> *did you mean all crushed velour and button tucked?
> 
> these old cars look good done up stock and clean.
> ...


when i say exotic interior i mean, leathers, suedes, gator, ostrich, stuff like that...leather suede look great in newer luxury cars....classic impalas deserve an original interior kit...with maybe some different inserts at the most, but still keeping the look somewhat original. just my opinion


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

I see it's not the in thing but im going to build my Olds.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2009, 03:22 PM~15592250
> *true u can ask just about anyone with a convertible impala, if they will take their car and park it at walmart or grocery store or the movies most of them say no....that doesnt make them less of a rider, its just not practical......why u think i bought the luxury sport  :biggrin:
> *



yea, i wouldn't park a ragtop at the store. but i'd do it with a 4 door, it would give me my old car fix and i wouldn't worry about it. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 01:58 PM~15592109
> *:angry:
> you can candy and moonroof a 4 door impala.  would i?  probably not cus i don't have one, and i wouldn't go looking for one to make into a lowrider.  BUT if its all i had, then sure why not.  if somebody else has one, ok fine.
> 
> ...


x2 but wouldnt make it a lowrider and a rag will be next


----------



## areone213 (Mar 9, 2009)

LOWRIDING IS LOWRIDING IT DIDNT START WITH 2 DOORS ONLY, THEY WERE FAMILY CARS WITH A TRUNK FULL OF BRICKS AND HEAVY SHIT, ITS YOUR CAR DO WHAT U WANT AND FORGET WHAT PICKY PEOPLE SAY. LOWRIDING IS THE POINT!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

areone213 said:


> LOWRIDING IS LOWRIDING IT DIDNT START WITH 2 DOORS ONLY, THEY WERE FAMILY CARS WITH A TRUNK FULL OF BRICKS AND HEAVY SHIT, ITS YOUR CAR DO WHAT U WANT AND FORGET WHAT PICKY PEOPLE SAY. LOWRIDING IS THE POINT!!!!!


 Amen!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

lone star said:


> so u rather have a 62 four door over a big body lac???


in a heartbeat big bodies are fucking played


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

man build that car , ive had 2 & 4 door caddies , 2 & 4 door chevys alone with other different models & makes of cars & trucks . HELL my daily is a 91 roadmaster wagon with sounds & and wood grain , ITS LIKE RIDIN ON A CLOUD , that big boat can float down the hwy , its about too get bagged & toe tagged !


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Esoteric said:


> in a heartbeat big bodies are fucking played


In that case 64's are played, imp in general are played, G-body, s-10and imports are all played

topic creator...if ur taste or lack of, and situation allows u to sink money into a 4door biscane. Then have at it, no need to ask for permission. By even having the urge to ask the question tells u that u already know the general opinion


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

build it!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Pics of wagon master! I love em. Seen one with factory skirts!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> In that case 64's are played, imp in general are played, G-body, s-10and imports are all played
> 
> topic creator...if ur taste or lack of, and situation allows u to sink money into a 4door biscane. Then have at it, no need to ask for permission. By even having the urge to ask the question tells u that u already know the general opinion


 exacty the reason im looking for a benz or volvo wagon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

build what u want, but dont get mad when u come on here asking 15k for it and no one buys it.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Build it it dont matter what people say its urs not theres put that shit on the streets!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Esoteric said:


> exacty the reason im looking for a benz or volvo wagon


yep those are played to lol


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I like seen 4dr rides, Just do it , At least it will br another lowrider on the streets.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Or just say f**k it and bring it buy da shop and we can convert it to a rag


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Do it!!! build what you wanna not what other people think its cool or not. Ain't no one here going to pay for that except you so go ahead and build it!!

unless someone else is going to pay for it i'd>??????

GL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Dont do it , let it go, biskets have always been throw back car.

If you want a 4 door ride with respect , do a bomb.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> build what u want, but dont get mad when u come on here asking 15k for it and no one buys it.


:rimshot:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

*fuck it*

Shit homie build that shit its another lowrider in the street to many haters I have both regal cutlass and 4 door caddy a 85 and I get plenty looks and compliments I love my 4 door besides most of the heave hitters in the game have 4 door cars look at uso cc prez kita sick as fleewood so fuck it your money you choise :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

A guy walks up to me and asks “What's a lowrider?” So I kick over a garbage can and say “That's a lowrider!”. So he kicks over the garbage can and says “That's a lowrider?”, and I say 'No, that's trend! the lost art of individuality. Do you.. homie build what you feel.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

illstorm said:


> A guy walks up to me and asks “What's a lowrider?” So I kick over a garbage can and say “That's a lowrider!”. So he kicks over the garbage can and says “That's a lowrider?”, and I say 'No, that's trend! the lost art of individuality. Do you.. homie build what you feel.


 always kickin that knowledge


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Skim said:


> always kickin that knowledge


i thought he kicked the trash can? now im confused!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> i thought he kicked the trash can? now im confused!


 lol :biggrin:


----------



## phx1976 (Feb 8, 2011)

four door might as well put rims on your house


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Build it for you, not anyone else


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

classic customs said:


> :uh: your nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats like looking long and hard for some shit in a cow pasture, u sir are full of shitz


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Still looks clean.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Do it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...looks like a hater topic. :inout:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

Real low riders built what they have an can careless what people think and thats my 2 cents


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

ESE JAVIER said:


> Real low riders built what they have an can careless what people think and thats my 2 cents


:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

ESE JAVIER said:


> Real low riders built what they have an can careless what people think and thats my 2 cents



Ain't that a DAMNNNN FACT!!!! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

ESE JAVIER said:


> Real low riders built what they have an can careless what people think and thats my 2 cents


X1000


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Nothing wrong with 4 doors
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/274383-new-to-lay-it-low-first-time/page43


----------

